# How to icefish for Whitefish



## corndog48 (Feb 2, 2008)

What depths to concentrate in, lures, bait?


----------



## Honkerhornet (Sep 13, 2006)

we usually fish about 60 feet normally but i think it all depends on the lake. For lures we usually use a dare devil (take off the hooks) and then tie a foot to foot and half snell on the other end of the dare devil and use panfish jigs with wax worms. I would recommend using a vexilar because most of the time they are suspended. Give it a couple good jerks and let it sit there. This technique usually works pretty well!


----------



## Honkerhornet (Sep 13, 2006)

That was how we caught tulaby back home but i figure it would work for white fish as well


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Where are you located? Different water requires a different pattern not to mention the time of year.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I hope you have a vex or marcum. It makes life easier


----------



## corndog48 (Feb 2, 2008)

The lake I am fishing on max depth is 160 with alot of the water in the 100 foot range with alot of structure. Tryed fishing on some sharp breaks that go from 20 to 65 feet between two islands. With some deeper water neer by. Seen a few fish suspended about 20 feet off bottow. They didn't seem interested.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

corn,That does'nt help much,But I'll give you some examples,in my area of north central MN we have one lake full of whitefish,late spring the lake shiners are stagging under the ice for their spring spawn run just under the ice out from any creek outlet,alot of local folks will drill a few dozen holes and hole hop sight fishing with a small gold or silver spoon for these fish just under the ice,some use a minnow head others use larva for meat.Also keep in mind that if the ice is clear and the water the fish can see your movement and spook,I suggest you fish along a crack or ice heave.

So look for a creek outlet,pop a bunch of holes,these fish travel in large schools,use some flash type lures,you should connect.


----------

